# Now it's here !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

At least for me-- it's officially Spring !








With the mild winter temps this year I was able to fish almost any time I was free but for me I was limited to saugeyes and trout and an occasional S/M but that changes with Spring.
Small creeks that harboured only chubs and shiners are now filled with, well who knows !
Today was a small water 8 species fun filled fish fest. Some nice crappie, a surprise skipjack, a fair number of small Whitebass and some other junk, what a fun day.



































Good luck and Good Spring Fishing !


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like a good day. Multi species trips are fun.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great pics garhtr...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Man u tore them up. ....and I agree it has begun!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice pics/fish!


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Agreed, it is heating up in the creeks! Way to go!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What a crappie!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> What a crappie!


I love those river crappie, built like tanks  and pull better than those lake fish !














This little woolly-bigger was the crappie/ WB producer.
GOOD luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Stopped at the river to get a pulse on the conditions. Found frogs hopping, snakes and turtles bathing in the sun everywhere!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm hoping to get there after ( stupid ) work. Looking out the window has been killing me 
At least the days are longer now .


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> Stopped at the river to get a pulse on the conditions. Found frogs hopping, snakes and turtles bathing in the sun everywhere!!!!


Almost stepped on a snake this weekend when I was out with my daughter. it was neat to show her.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Spring is here! Nice catch


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Very cool! Pictures are amazing.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Not nearly as photographically inclined as you guys, but I definitely agree on the season!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> Not nearly as photographically inclined as you guys, but I definitely agree on the season!


...i know where you are


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fished the same creek last night in an attempt to beat any rain that was on the way, few crappie,small spots, smallies, many chubs and this, I think it is a red fin or golden shiner ???







I've caught them before but I was never certain exactly what species they were ???
Great way to relax after a hard day, also my first wet Wade, felt great !














Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow Garhtr, wet wading already! You are much hardier than me! I don't even attempt it until late April or early May. 
That definitely looks like a beast of a shiner also. Cool catch!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Wow Garhtr, wet wading already!
> That definitely looks like a beast of a shiner also. Cool catch!


 I didn't get above my knees to often. That was a quick trip after work so I wasn't out too long, felt pretty good- I "won't" be wet wading later today, it's a little chilly. (Hopefully later I can find some clear water )
I'm still uncertain what type of shiner that was ? but I bet he would have made a good bait for a catfish or a jumbo hybrid.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say Golden Shiner!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What size wooly bugger are you using? Are you using sink tip or floating line?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

How are you fishing your flies too? In deep pools near structure or in fast shallow water?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Just curious because I fish for steelhead on the fly, but fishing for warm water species is a whole new game for me!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Just curious because I fish for steelhead on the fly, but fishing for warm water species is a whole new game for me!


That's a # 8 bugger, I would fish a larger one but that was pretty small water. Also caught plenty of fish on a marabou clouser, I like white/ chartreuse.
Since I caught multi species I fish fast water and dead areas. Crappies and spots came from slower water,eddies and pools but the W/bass are in faster water with the Smallies( generally).
Swinging the fly in current and letting in dead fall worked best that day but don't hesitate to give it a few erratic twitches on occasion, but normally I don't over do it especially with cooler water temps.
In the smaller water you can get away with a floating line but in the bigger or faster water I like a sink tip.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Little Minor Setback, The higher water and cooler temps made today a struggle (for me) , the aggressive bite of the past few days was slow and very soft and fish on average were much smaller.
It was still a fun day on the water and I spent as much time drinking coffee, watching deer, groundhogs, squirrels and birds as I did fishing  Maybe I'll get the fish next time.















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

